# EeePC, Xandros und Windows Programme



## Passer (7. Mai 2008)

Tagchen,

eine Bekannte hat vor, sich bald einen EeePC zu kaufen. Leider ist sie auf einige spezielle Windows Programme angewiesen.

Gibt es eine nicht allzu komplizierte Möglichkeit, die Programme unter Xandros, also einem unmodifizierten EeePC zum  laufen zu bringen?

MfG
Christoph


----------



## Helmut Klein (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo Passer,

das hängt ganz von den Programmen ab welche deine Bekannte nutzen möchte. Ein Großteil an Programmen lässt sich mittels Wine nutzen.

Gruß, Helmut


----------



## Passer (8. Mai 2008)

Zunächst einmal ein Danke.

Es handelt sich soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe um eine Berufsbezogene Spezialsoftware, die der Datenerfassung dient, quasi ein Spezialisiertes Schreibprogramm, also nichts, was grossartig spezielle  Hardware oder dergleichen anspricht.

Da meine letzte Linuxerfahrung weit zurückliegt (Bin PC-Technisch leider (noch) auf ein funktionierendes Visual Studio angewiesen), vielleicht dumme Fragen:

1) Ist Wine bei jeder Dist dabei bzw. kann man es bei Xandros ohne zu viel zu tricksen installieren?
 (Bi da ein gebranntes Kind, was "nicht apt-get" Installationen angeht
2) Ist der Aufwand etwas über Wine zu starten inzwischen erträglich (Also dieses Programm läuft einerseits über Fenster und in einem anderen Modus noch über ein DosFenster)
3) Da ich jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf habe, wie gut das Programm ist, frage ich schonmal, ob über Wine die "Linux"-Pfade genutzt werden, oder ob man dort "virtuelle Pfade" a la c:\mussSein anlegen und benutzen kann (quasi auf das Linux Dateisystem, wo die Daten dann tatsächlich landen mappen).

Wenn eine der Fragen unverständlich sein sollte, bitte Bescheid sagen.

MfG
Christoph


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Mai 2008)

Passer hat gesagt.:


> 1) Ist Wine bei jeder Dist dabei bzw. kann man es bei Xandros ohne zu viel zu tricksen installieren?


Wine sollte bei allen aktuellen Distributionen verfuegbar sein.
Ob es bei Xandros der Fall ist kann ich nicht sagen da ich es nicht getestet habe und dies zur Zeit auch nicht plane.



Passer hat gesagt.:


> 2) Ist der Aufwand etwas über Wine zu starten inzwischen erträglich (Also dieses Programm läuft einerseits über Fenster und in einem anderen Modus noch über ein DosFenster)


Aktuelle Desktop-Manager binden Wine geschickt genug ein dass man entweder auf die Exe-Datei klickt um das Programm zu starten oder eben im Menue einen eigenen Menue-Punkt fuer Programme die in Wine installiert sind findet.



Passer hat gesagt.:


> 3) Da ich jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf habe, wie gut das Programm ist, frage ich schonmal, ob über Wine die "Linux"-Pfade genutzt werden, oder ob man dort "virtuelle Pfade" a la c:\mussSein anlegen und benutzen kann (quasi auf das Linux Dateisystem, wo die Daten dann tatsächlich landen mappen).


Ja, Wine bildet fuer Windows-Programme das Dateisystem im Grunde so ab wie es das Programm unter Windows gewohnt ist.


----------



## zeroize (8. Mai 2008)

Ich bin im Besitz eines EEEPCs und nutze seit längerem das vorinstallierte Xandros. Leider ist eine einfache Nutzung von Wine auf dem Rechner meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich (zumindest mit der Software die ich ausgetestet hab). Das Problem liegt nicht in der Wine-Konfiguration (die allerdings ein bisschen fummelig ist - aber das kommt auf die Anwendung an) - sondern die geringe Auflösung des Bildschirmes.
Wenn das Programm auch mit einer geringen Auflösung wie 800x400 läuft, dann würde ich statt Wine allerdings eine Installation von Windows XP empfehlen. Die Anleitung und die Treiber liegen dem EEEPC bei und sind nicht schwierig nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Laudian (17. Mai 2008)

Meiner Information nach macht XP auf der 7" Variante des Eee keinen Sinn, da die erforderliche Aufloesung nur durch einen virtuellen Bildschirm funktioniert ... also entweder nettes hin und herschieben auf dem Monitor oder stationaer ein zu kleiner Ausschnitt ... Wirklich sinnvoll wird das erst, wenn man nen Monitor zum Anschliessen hat, das aber nicht Sinn und Zweck des Eee ist ... Ich wuerde da empfehlen auf die bald kommende 9" Variante zu warten ... da sollte meinen Infos nach zumindest 800x600 gut laufen, damit wuerde dann auch XP Sinn machen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. Mai 2008)

Gibt es nicht schon eine 8 Zoll Variante auf der man wahlweise XP installieren lassen kann?


----------



## Laudian (19. Mai 2008)

Weiss nicht ob die schon raus ist ... meine letzte Info ist, dass die groessere noch raus kommen soll ... aber genau weiss ichs auch nicht ... und ja, auf der soll dann XP auch in Minimalaufloesung ohne Probleme laufen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Mai 2008)

Du hast recht ... der neue (8 Zoll imho) eeePC wurde zwar schon vor 2 Monaten von Asus angekündigt ist aber bis jetzt noch nicht erschienen.


----------

